# Public Land for sale



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

rediculous....
i consider myself a repbulican, but they are really pissing me off lately

---------------------------

Congressional Committee Votes to Put 5.7 Million Acres of Public Land Up for Sale

WASHINGTON - If Congressman Richard Pombo and House Republicans have their way, well over 5 million acres of mining claims across the West will be up for sale, in what could become one of the largest land giveaways in U.S. history. Mining and other development on these lands would threaten hundreds of America's most treasured natural places.

Mining claims currently can be staked on as many as 270 million acres of public land in the 13 western states. Until 1994, when the Clinton administration put a halt on new land purchases, companies that struck gold or other metals on their claims could simply buy that land at prices set by the Congress in 1872, and make millions on what was previously public property.

Today the House Resources Committee passed a proposal by Chairman Richard Pombo to overturn the Clinton ban on purchasing these mining lands and put 5.7 million acres of public lands up for sale in 13 western states.

"Chairman Pombo wants to sell the American West to foreign mining corporations, and anyone else who can pay a fraction of market value for the land," said Dusty Horwitt, analyst for Environmental Working Group (EWG). "If Pombo's bill passes, America's treasured natural heritage will be for sale to anyone who wants to buy it."

EWG's interactive maps of corporate hold over public lands, available at http://www.ewg.org/mining/claims/index.php/ and http://www.ewg.org/reports/losingground/, show that 5.7 million acres of taxpayer lands could be sold immediately if Pombo's plan succeeds.

The following is a state-by-state summary of the currently claimed acres that could be privatized upon passage of Pombo's legislation (figures are current as of 2004):

* Alaska: at least 196,408 acres.

* Arizona: 641,883 acres, including 10 claims within five miles of Grand Canyon National Park and nine claims within five miles of Saguaro National Park.

* California: 635,225 acres, including 360 claims within five miles of Joshua Tree National Park.

* Colorado: 123,457 acres, including one claim within five miles of Rocky Mountain National Park and eight claims within five miles of Black Canyon of the Gunnison National Park.

* Idaho: 260,185 acres.

* Montana: 245,869 acres, including 20 claims within five miles of Yellowstone National Park.

* Nevada: 2,508,276 acres, including 1,206 claims within five miles of Death Valley National Park (on both Nevada and California sides).

* New Mexico: 170,231 acres, including 44 claims within five miles of Carlsbad Caverns National Park.

* Oregon: 191,391 acres.

* South Dakota: 22,036 acres, including four claims within five miles of Wind Cave National Park.

* Utah: 367,244 acres, including 20 claims within five miles of Canyonlands National Park and seven claims within five miles of Arches National Park.

* Washington: 50,632 acres, including five claims within five miles of Mt. Rainier National Park.

* Wyoming: 353,499 acres, including eight claims within five miles of Grand Teton National Park.

* Grand total: at least 5,766,000 acres


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just another eason why I won't ever be a Republican.....Business comes first....us little guys are way down the totem pole.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

We need a wholesale house cleaning in DC. Both R & D! :eyeroll:

The rich just keep getting richer! uke:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

If ever a bill needed to be killed and re-written, this is it. This bill does not benefit anyone except large corporations and developers. Once again this "political favor" (that is what it is you can be sure of it) is being pushed through without any regard for the environment and the habitat that is being provided by these lands. Contrary to the belief of some in Washington DC, Profit is not the most important aspect of life to a great many of us. Go ahead throw the "trickle down" theory out everytime anyone questions a policy or motive of this administration. Just how long does it take to trickle down? I know I am not better off than I was 5 years ago! are you? and if so why do we keep electing people to represent us that don't do as we ask them to!

Sorry for the rant!

Bob


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

It keeps getting harder to go into the voting booth and pull the lever for either side. One side wants to take my guns away and the other seems determined to make sure that there is no place to use them. Am often reminded of a sign that I saw in a bar once that said "a working man who votes republican is like a chicken that votes for a butcher."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We need someone like Ariel Sharon did yesterday......tired of either left wingers or right wingers and start a new middle of the road Moderate Party.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll be co-chairman with you Ken :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Hot Damn, I'll get some of that! Can I be your Master-at-Arms?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The prime guy to do it is John McCain.Right now he is looked at as being the front runner for the 2008 presidential nomination.....but I'm sure the ultra far right will torpedo that.


----------



## chaserdog (Nov 24, 2005)

Rap-

The past couple of years I find it harder to consider myself a republican. This A-hole Rep. Pombo (R-CA) who was given the chairmanship for the natural resources committee was like appointing Hitler the President of Israel! He has made it a priority to dismantle the Fed's control over public lands. If the Dems put forth even a marginal candidate I'm ready to jump ship! :-?


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

well i'm glad to report that the sponsors of this bill decided to pull it out of the budget reconcilation bill, since there was a massive outcry from other legislators as well as over 750 sportsmens groups...


----------

